# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach Hotel

## Treasure BeachBum

Has anyone been there or checked it out lately.

----------


## rjonsun

It has been a few years since we were there, but we really liked the place.  They have 2 nice big pools with enough shade around.  The rooms were on the small side but the price was fantastic at $75 per night including tax through negrilonestop.  You sit up high, so there are a lot of steps, maybe a hundred or so, to get from your room to the beach.  It is a simple walk to Smurfs or many other places to eat.  They do have more expensive rooms with ocean views.  There was only one other couple there when we went which was in November.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Spiff

According to their Facebook page, they have done quite s few renovations recently.

https://www.facebook.com/TreasureBeachHotelJA/

----------

